# please help



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

one of my male fancy mice died this morning and i dont know how?
he was making , what seemed to look like gagging gestures and his belly was expanding. he had done it before but last night was the worst id seen from him. i bought him in at the end of march and he was always the most active, sweet, and smart mouse out of the other 3 i had. PLEASE HELP ME. I NEED CLOSURE....i miss my baby  ...


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Gagging and his belly expanding suggests to me that he was choking on something and trying to clear it (iirc mice can't vomit). Had he done this before? Did you give him anything unusual or especially sticky (e.g. peanut butter) last night?

Sorry to hear about him.


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

hes did it before but rarely, but the few days (id say like 6 days) before he died he was doing a lot more often, like every night. i held him until he stopped, but the night before he died he just seemed incredibly sad/hurt. ive never fed any of mice peanut butter, he was always the most active and intelligent one out of the four.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like it might have been a bad respiratory infection, and he was probably struggling to breathe due to gunk in the lungs.

do you have other mice?


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

i have three others, two girls and one other boy. the days before he died i kept the other male mouse in a diffrent cage because he was having behavioral problems.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

You housed you bucks together?..

(I don't have the end for this paragraph, but could it be due to fighting?)


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Tikmio said:


> You housed you bucks together?..
> 
> (I don't have the end for this paragraph, but could it be due to fighting?)


Tikmio, it's not really helpful to post a comment like this. The second part of the comment in small text would have done perfectly well by itself if you _genuinely_ thought fighting would be a possible cause of the symptoms that preceded the mouse's death. Personally I doubt it from what was described.

The OP has asked for help, and is clearly feeling sad and probably sensitive. It's not the time jump on a comment and raise a controversial issue that quite frankly probably has little to do with the thread. There's an underlying accusation in your comment. I don't feel the OP needed this atm.

Please, a little more sensitivity would go a long way.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sorry. I hope I didn't hurt anyone  I was meaning to say that I am not experienced with this type of problem and the only conclusion I can come to regarding the post about housing the bucks together, was that they could have been fighting.

kelsiikiller666: I am sorry to hear about the death of your mouse. I know how it feels to loose a mouse close to you


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

they never fought


----------

